# Transition – By Olly Double



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

Last Tuesday, Tom had his last appointment at the children’s diabetes clinic. His older brother Joe moved on to the transition clinic a while ago and now Tom’s following him. This is a significant moment, because the children’s clinic has been a big thing for all of us. Joe and Tom have been looked after by an amazing team, led by a doctor whose brilliance is matched by his affability. It’s great to come across somebody so eminent who has no airs and graces, but chats and jokes in such a way that everybody instantly relaxes. I know the transition clinic will be good too, but I can’t help feeling sad at leaving the old one behind – not least because I couldn’t be there for Tom’s final appointment.

I suppose part of what’s getting to me is that bittersweet feeling of seeing our kids grow up. Joe’s 17 now, and very nearly as tall as me – at least when he’s not slouching. Tom’s 15 and towers over Jacqui. We’re excited and proud to see them grow and develop, but miss the little ones that they used to be. I won’t spoil the mood by pointing out that I also wish they wouldn’t leave quite so much mess lying around.

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=3223


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 31, 2014)

What a lovely positive story. Wishing the whole family well for the future


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2014)

All good stuff


----------

